# need help with lighting for my gargoyle



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi there,

It's been 2 halloween since my FCG musuleum is installed with my gargoyle on top and for 2 years i have the same comments ''the only thing we see is the ghost.

I've tried last year with the cheap (8.00) party flood light but it didnt do it at all.

Here's the dayshot 









and then at night lol










I want to light the musuleum and the gargoyle but not the inside.

The Gargoyle is at between 8 and 11 feets high, any one have a clue on what type of light i should get and where should i put it ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my dirt-cheap, quick and easy, don't have to run any wires solution to lighting the gargoyle at least

Get one of those small LED flashlights, stick the end of it in a wood or foam block painted to match the color of the mausoleum, and set it on top of the mausoleum angled upward toward the gargoyle. This will give you a creep uplighting effect without flooding the area with light. We used this technique in our yard haunt last year to highlight individual props and tombstones, and it worked very nicely.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree a small led spot/flashlight would work, also if you do a small led spot you choose another color like blue or red


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Check out these LED spotlights over at Haunt the Yard. 
http://haunttheyard.blogspot.com/2009/08/led-spots.html?showComment=1255841983833#c6690577344637021256

They're pretty cheap to build and I've had great success with them. I've run four of them (in parallel) from a single 9 Vdc battery and never ran out of battery. If you lay them down, you could probably put them right on top of the structure. If you don't glue the pieces together, you can adjust the pointing angles as needed. Painted black, they're almost impossible to see...so much so that I've actually lost a couple in the yard, until the lawnmower found them.

LED supply sells 5mm high intensity LED pretty cheaply and they come in a variety of colors and viewing angles. http://www.ledsupply.com/5mm-leds.php


----------

